#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  topjes met 2 maal coaxaal 8"  8cx400F

## DJ Ruud

Hallo !
ik wil graag 2 kleine krachtige slanke topjes op statief maken die je gemakkelijk kunt vervoeren
tevens maak ik gebruik van als bas-bin 2x15"RCF 
de bedoeling is voor ongeveer 200 personen 
hierbij zou ik graag gebruik willen maken van 2 maal(boven elkaar) het coaxaal type 8cx400f (8") van 18sound

http://www.eighteensound.it/pdf/8CX400F.pdf

zou dit een goeie optie zijn ?
en welke maten van kast en poorten zou ik moeten gebruiken ?

danke !!

----------


## nightline

18 Sound geeft 18 ltr. per speaker op met een poort van 8 cm doorsnede en een lengte van 15,3 cm. Wil je dus 2 speakers in 1 kastje bouwen, dan plak je dus simpel 2 van deze kastjes op elkaar.

Deze info komt uit de nieuwe folder van 18 Sound, ik heb deze ook in PDF, mail maar even als je hem ook wil.

Groeten

Jack

----------


## DJ Ruud

nou dat is een lekker snel antwoord !
zou dit een leuk setje kunnen zijn?
met genoeg vermogen?

----------


## nightline

Lijkt mij inderdaad best een leuk kastje te kunnen worden, en erg kompact. Lekker stevig ampje erachter lijkt mij wel nodig :Wink: 

Groeten

Jack

----------


## DJ Ruud

ik ga ze in ieder geval bouwen en laat jullie dan de foto's hier zien
weet alleen nog niet goed waar ik die foto's op het web kan zetten zodat ze hier direct te zien zijn !
ik heb er veel hoop in dit kassie-op-een-pootje !
Heeft iemand ook een idee hoe ik die hogetoner kan beveiligingen tegen overbelasting?
de kantelfrequentie iets verhogen??

----------


## nightline

Een gloeilamp werkt erg effectief, een PTC weerstand reageerd te traag naar mijn idee. Probeer eens een 12Volt 21 Watt gloeilamp van een auto.

Groeten

Jack

----------


## DJ Ruud

moet ik die dan gewoon in serie zetten?

----------


## jack

18 liter per speaker x 2 is 36 liter.

vind ik weinig compact!
Als deze kast slank/smal wordt zal hij toch wel heel erg diep worden!

----------


## bertuss

36 liter is toch niet veel??
je bent al gebonden aan de breddte van een 8 ",, en das 20 cm. de baffle maak je dan 25 cm.
maak je hem 25 diep, en 50 hoog. zit je al aardig in de buurt

----------


## dokter dB

wil je nou 2x coaxiaal boven elkaar gaan plaatsen?
en is er nog niemand die aan de bel trekt? hmmm ik dan maar bij deze. 

2x (ideale) puntbron boven elkaar is niet echt okee, of je moet bij de onderste het hoog uitschakelen.

Ik heb goeie ervaring met 4x 24V/18W lampen parallel, en dat in serie met de hoogfiltertak... 

succes

----------


## jack

> citaat:36 liter is toch niet veel??
> je bent al gebonden aan de breddte van een 8 ",, en das 20 cm. de baffle maak je dan 25 cm.
> maak je hem 25 diep, en 50 hoog. zit je al aardig in de buurt



Neem aan dat de kast van normaal 15 mm plaat gemaakt gaat worden!

Kast is dan inwendig 22 x 22 x 47  = 22,7 liter

wat dus veels te klein is!!!!

----------


## sis

een leuke combinatie zou een 2 x 8MB400 + een B&C DE25 + ME 15 hoorntje kunnen zijn 
sis

----------


## bertuss

@jack. dan moet je alle maten 2 cm breder maken. maakt je kast nou niet wereldschokkend groter toch?

----------


## jack

Ik heb zowel nexo PS 15 als PS 10 in de verhuur.
Vind de PS 15(ong 45 liter 30 kg) toch wel heftig om alleen op statief te zetten.
De Ps 10 (15 liter 15 kg)daarintegen is een lekker licht kompact kastje wat gemakkelijk te hanteren is.

----------


## DJ Ruud

waarom zou het een probleem zijn om 2 coaxen boven elkaar'te plaatsen?
krijg je dan geen 'zuil'effect?
of krijg je dan dat de spreiding van de hoge toners elkaar beinvloeden of zo?

----------


## dokter dB

psies, maar kennelijk gaat de discussie alleen over het aantal lieters en wie daar geilijk in heeft  :Big Grin: 
Het plaatsen van 2 coaxen boven elkaar is volledig kansloos, maar daar word verder even aan voorbij gegaan.

doe eens googlen op "comb filtering loudspeak", en verrijk uw kennis!
en moderator, ......?  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## bertuss

vandaar dat ze altijd 5 piezoos naast elkaar zetten  :Wink:

----------


## nightline

Op een perfecte line-array na wordt er zoveel gestackt met boxen met een hoog weergever welke nog verder uitelkaar dan met deze kleine coaxiaaltjes.
Een 36 liter topkastje is echt zoveel nog niet, en deze kan met gunstig geplaatste verstevigingen makkelijk van 12 mm berken worden gebouwd.
De speaker weegt 4,42 Kg x 2 = 8,84 kg, wat inhoud dat dit kastje kompeet toch onder de 15 Kg moet kunnen blijven.

Groeten

Jack

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door nightline_
> 
> wordt er zoveel gestackt met boxen met een hoog weergever welke nog verder uitelkaar dan met deze kleine coaxiaaltjes.
> Groeten
> 
> Jack



Verder uit elkaar is in dit geval dus ook beter. (bijv 2 monitors)

De situatie die jij schetst is met CD hoorngeladen toppen. 
Een coax zoals deze is GEEN CD-hoorngeladen luidspreker. Er is slechts een kleine waveguide. De 8" konus doet de rest. 
Als er geen goede patrooncontrole is, zoals bij deze coaxdriver, is het HEEL DOM om er 2 vlak boven elkaar te plaatsen. Bepaalde PA fabrikanten hebben eea opgelost met een vrij lange hoorn centraal op het luidsprekerchassis (d&b, KF750 etc). Hoogafstraling is dan heel smal gekozen. Ook zijn er ooit manifolds voor uitgevonden, om 2 hoogdrivers te koppelen (renkus heinz, electrovoice, jbl, altec etc). 

De hoogafstraling van deze unit is veel meer golflengte bepaald. en zeker niet constant-directivity. In de midband word het smaller bij oplopende frequentie, en bij 10khz en hoger zal de afstraling waarschijnlijk vrij smal zijn. 

DJ ruud: niet doen dus.

----------


## DJ Ruud

Je zult wel gelijk hebben dokter dB.
Zou ik dan 1 coaxaal kunnen vervangen door een gewone woofer van het zelfde caliber (de 8MB400) van 18 sound
Is die ene tweeter van de ene coaxaal dan nog wel sterk genoeg zijn voor 400 w rms full range (vanaf 100 Hz)

ik weet trouwens niet wat de afstraal hoek is van die hoogdriver
denk ik nu wel dat 2x8" boven elkaar de spraak ten goede komt
Ik wil gewoon zo klein mogelijk top (wie niet)kastje met veel vermogen van 4 Ohm bedoeld voor dj's voor bruiloften 
misschien andere iedeeen?
misschien moet ik maar gewoon een sterke 12" van 4 Ohm nemen de 12MB600 en met een 1"hoorntje de HD 1040
die zijn ook niet te duur

----------


## dokter dB

hoi ruud,

ja die oplossing van maar 1x8" met coax, en 1x8" zonder is prima.
Een losse hoorn met compressiedriver geeft wel beter gedefinieert afstraalgedrag, maar rond cross is de integratie 8"/1" van een coax weer weer veel beter. Daardoor kan je ook lagere orde filters gebruiken, zonder lobingproblemen, omdat alles vanuit 1 punt komt, en dus veel beter tijdcorrect is over een grotere afstraalhoek.

Je kan ervoor kiezen om "2,5 weg" te filteren, dan geef je de onderste 8" een extra orde kantelpunt tov de bovenste (coax) 8", bijv 6db/okt 500 Hz lowpass (1 extra spoel). Nu zal de onderste 8" alleen onder de 500 Hz meedoen, waardoor je een soort van "baffle step" correctie krijgt. Zolang er maar 1 pool extra is (eerste orde) heb je niet veel optelproblemen tussen de 2 8 inchers...
Om dit passief te doen is wel ietwat lastig, maar zeker mogelijk... 

google maar eens op 2.5 way, word voornamelijk in hifi gebruikt, maar in dit concept ook zeer bruikbaar. http://www.diyaudio.com/ hier zal je een hoop vinden over eea.

----------


## DJ Ruud

Ik denk dat ik nu het volgende ga doen !
18Sound
in een kast  2 x 8MB400 
1 x high 1"drivertje ND 1080 
met hoorntje xt120
ik denk wel dat dit wel een leuk kastje kan worden !
moet waarschijnlijk wel rekening houden met de 'grotere baffle'
om aan deze kleine inhoud te voldoen van 36 liter
ik wil dan geen gebruik maken van reflexpoorten maar met sleuf openingen 

zou ik deze in trapezium moeten maken?
is wel mooier natuurlijk!

----------


## Leinad

Je zou ook eens kunnen kijken naar speakers met neodymium magneten.
Bijvoorbeeld deze: http://profesional.beyma.com/ENGLISH/pdf/8LW30.pdf

Mvg Daniël.

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:ik wil dan geen gebruik maken van reflexpoorten maar met sleuf openingen



Sleuven zijn ook een vorm van reflexpoorten en worden dus ook berekend op dezelfde manier. De dikte van de plaat is hier de lengte van de poort.

Mvg Johan

----------


## bertuss

en wat als je sleuf dat taps toeloopt, als je een trapezium kast maakt?
scheelt nix natuurlijk op een afstand gelijk aan plaatdikte, maar misschien wordt de poort wel langer.

----------


## dokter dB

ruud: kijk eens naar b&c DE 25 voor het hoog, das mooi.

----------


## jack

idd die B&C klinkt erg goed!

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> een leuke combinatie zou een 2 x 8MB400 + een B&C DE25 + ME 15 hoorntje kunnen zijn 
> sis



Ik had hem ook al voorgesteld, 
Heb hem in gebruik en i.d. erg goed + zeer gedefinieerd in het hoog zonder aggresief te klinken
sis

----------


## dokter dB

ee sissie, haddik ff niet gezien dat je dat al had gepost  :Smile: 

Maar ik heb net voor de DE 25/16ohm (icm 12" RCF) een pass filter+correctie af, en weer kom ik erachter: wat is dat een goeie driver (maar wel vooral met dokter dB's filter en correctie natuurlijk  :Big Grin: ) Er zat eerst een beyna cp 380nd in (of 350? weet ik ff niet meer), een hele jammere driver, ook veel lager rendement trouwens, dat scheelde wel 4 dB... en boven de 8kHz komt er hoge sissende soep uit  :Big Grin: .... DE900 is natuurlijk wel de mooiste, maar dat is een andere toepassing/budget/kaliber...

----------


## nightline

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> 
> ee sissie, haddik ff niet gezien dat je dat al had gepost 
> 
> Maar ik heb net voor de DE 25/16ohm (icm 12" RCF) een pass filter+correctie af, en weer kom ik erachter: wat is dat een goeie driver (maar wel vooral met dokter dB's filter en correctie natuurlijk ) Er zat eerst een beyna cp 380nd in (of 350? weet ik ff niet meer), een hele jammere driver, ook veel lager rendement trouwens, dat scheelde wel 4 dB... en boven de 8kHz komt er hoge sissende soep uit .... DE900 is natuurlijk wel de mooiste, maar dat is een andere toepassing/budget/kaliber...



Zal inderdaad wel de 350 zijn geweest, die CP385Nd vindt ik persoonlijk een erg lekker klinkende driver, mooi sprankelend hoog, en niet kapot te krijgen.

Groeten

Jack

----------


## DJ Ruud

wel erg mooi dat er zo'n reactie op dit artikel komt !
over die driver CP-385ND kan deze ook op die hoorn van 18sound de XT120? of moet ik eentje gebruiken van Beyma  
maar moet wel zo klein mogelijk

----------


## TlM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ Ruud_
> 
> wel erg mooi dat er zo'n reactie op dit artikel komt !
> over die driver CP-385ND kan deze ook op die hoorn van 18sound de XT120? of moet ik eentje gebruiken van Beyma  
> maar moet wel zo klein mogelijk



Bij het uitkiezen van de hoorn voor de compression driver is het verstandig om te letten op het lage cutoff punt van de hoorn, deze moet ongeveer een octaaf onder de crossover frequentie liggen, vanwege het grillige gedrag van de hoorn bij het cutoff punt.

----------


## dokter dB

heb even gekeken, is de cp380 die ik bedoel.... 
misschien wel hetzelfde diafragma als de 385nd? geen idee....
iig als iem er 4 wil kopen :Big Grin: ... 
hmm heb er alleen nu net niet zon goeie reclame voor gemaakt :Big Grin:

----------


## nightline

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> 
> heb even gekeken, is de cp380 die ik bedoel.... 
> misschien wel hetzelfde diafragma als de 385nd? geen idee....
> iig als iem er 4 wil kopen... 
> hmm heb er alleen nu net niet zon goeie reclame voor gemaakt



CP385Nd is inderdaad de Neodymium versie van de CP-380M. In welke combinatie heb je deze gehoord? Ik kan namelijk dat raar sissend hoog niet thuis brengen. Deze drivers hebben beide een erg vlak freq.verloop welke ook nog eens erg ver doorloopt.

Groeten

Jack

----------


## dokter dB

De combinatie was met rcf L12P11WK, en een passief filter wat niet echt goed geoptimaliseert was, maar dat mag voor de klank van het tophoog niet uitmaken, ik had overigens met eq de klankbalans/filter gecompenseert... 

Het klonk alsof de driver het niet meer trok vanaf een bepaald volume, er kwam heel veel vervorming uit, lage volumes klonk wel redelijk okee.... 
Toen ik ging vergelijken met DE25 was hij ook nog eens een stuk zachter, en was ik er wel klaar mee....

Misschien ook eens de25 proberen?  :Smile: 

Ik moet zeggen dat er legio voorbeelden zijn van produktiefouten/problemen bij beyna, maar de hoogdrivers presteren meestal gewoon onder de maat.... 
alleen die cp850nd (4"membr./2"exit) is goed te doen, maar als je die dan weer vergelijkt met bijv de DE900, ben je dus ook weer meteen datzelfde geslis kwijt, al heeft de DE900 wel een kleiner (3") membraan dus is dat niet helemaal eerlijk... Ach het zijn slechts mijn ervaringen....

----------


## nightline

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> 
> 
> Misschien ook eens de25 proberen?




Zal ik zeker eens doen, ik ben nu nog even wat 18 Sound drivers aan het testen.
Resultaat tot nu toe:[} :Smile: ][V][xx(] :Frown: 

groeten

Jack

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door nightline_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> ...



Vandaar die DE25 [^][^][^] :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  super drivertje
sis

----------

